# OMG...I NEED one of these.



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

http://www.porsche.com/usa/aboutporsche/pressreleases/pag/archive2010/quarter1/?pool=international-de&id=2010-03-02


----------



## lostlamb (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG you need to rob a bank for one of those.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Either that or sue McDonald's for spilling coffee on myself....


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

That's bout the same specs I got on my Ford truck-that thing ain't so hot









Well on second thought-Hmmmmm- I guess it does perform a little better, mebbe cost a lil more- But I use more petrol









Yeah-It is purtier too


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice ,but I'll take a 1970 SS Chevelle 396 in mint condition -Silver and Black (Old Raider Fan) or Red and Black 2nd choice would be a 1969 Plymouth GTX (SIlver And Black-w/working hood scopps and ram air) and the fabulous 426 Hemi w/2 4's OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!! OWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Flatband


----------

